# please suggest me pendrive under 1000RS



## axxoindia (Jan 23, 2013)

please suggest me pendrive under 1000RS..need gud speed also, 16 GB


----------



## ghost_z (Jan 23, 2013)

The most VFM USB 3.0 16GB pen drive !
Strontium JET USB 3.0 16GB Pen Drive - Strontium: Flipkart.com

In USB 2.0 its speed are as below

Read --- 36 MBPS
Write --- 16 MBPS


----------



## axxoindia (Jan 23, 2013)

Any other brands ..never heard of strontum


----------



## ghost_z (Jan 23, 2013)

Please open the flipkart link i sent and see the response from people, its not a new brand, has excellent products and has 5 years warranty, moreover its not a new brand, they used to produce memory chips and are still producing, its just that they never advertised themselves !

Moreover i am using the same pen drive so am not suggesting you blindly 
see this, their main site !
Fastest SSD Drive, Storage Devices and Memory Manufacturer | Strontium

Wikipedia link
Strontium Technology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 23, 2013)

axxoindia said:


> Any other brands ..never heard of strontum



Its a good brand and that flash drive performs rather well for the price.
Worth getting.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 23, 2013)

shouldn't a 3.0 give better speeds.. i get the same speed using my 2.0 16 GB pendrive..


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Jan 23, 2013)

Better to check speed...kinds of lottery sometime.


----------



## baiju (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm too using the same strontium drive and it gives me 17MBps write and 30MBps read speed in USB 2.0. In usb 3.0 port, the write speed is around 22MBps and write speed 35-38MBps only. But for the money this is worth investing.


----------



## tkin (Jan 23, 2013)

Whatever you do, do not buy Verbatim pen drives, its so slow you can't even play 720p H264 files from it as it will lag like hell.


----------



## Minion (Jan 23, 2013)

you can get
Transcend Transcend_Jet Flash 700 USB 3.0 16 GB_Black Pen Drive (Black) for 845
LINK
Transcend Transcend_Jet Flash 700 USB 3.0 16 GB_Black Pen Drive - Transcend: Flipkart.com
If you want  Pendrive with crazy transferrate  then
get this
Sandisk SDCZ80-016G-X46 16GB Pen Drive
Sandisk SDCZ80-016G-X46 16GB Pen Drive - Sandisk: Flipkart.com


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 23, 2013)

why is the write speed so less?? 3.0 should be having write speeds of atleast 25-30 Kb/s..


----------



## tkin (Jan 23, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> why is the write speed so less?? 3.0 should be having write speeds of atleast 25-30 Kb/s..


I think you mean MBps.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 24, 2013)

yeh, sorry confused it with download unit.


----------



## josin (Jan 24, 2013)

buy any Sony/transcend/Kingston ones from a local store of good reputation and keep the bill ( and pray that the store lasts for the next 5 years so that if any thing happens to ur drive u can get a replacement


----------



## axxoindia (Jan 31, 2013)

Thnkzz Gutzz... Bought strontium 3.0 from snapdeal Rs 575,Shipping time 6 days to kerala 

write speed 14-17 USB 2.0


*i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s500/axxoindia/IMG_1988_zpsded4e57d.jpg

*i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s500/axxoindia/Untitled_zps8ee7120e.jpg


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 31, 2013)

axxoindia said:


> Thnkzz Gutzz... Bought strontium 3.0 from snapdeal Rs 575,Shipping time 6 days to kerala
> 
> write speed 14-17 USB 2.0
> 
> ...



and the write speed in 3.0 port??


----------



## doom2010 (Jan 31, 2013)

axxoindia said:


> Thnkzz Gutzz... Bought strontium 3.0 from snapdeal Rs 575,Shipping time 6 days to kerala
> 
> write speed 14-17 USB 2.0
> 
> ...



If u use FastCopy or UltraCopier, u can get better speed...


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 31, 2013)

doom2010 said:


> If u use FastCopy or UltraCopier, u can get better speed...



what is that?? Something like Teracopy i suppose..


----------



## axxoindia (Jan 31, 2013)

I dont have any USB:3.0 portz  ... READ speed USB 2.0 32MB-35MB


----------



## RON28 (Feb 1, 2013)

Extreme copy pro is the best software for copying.


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

Why? I just use normal explorer copy, hits maximum for the drive(tested using HDTune), it can't be paused though


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 2, 2013)

RON28 said:


> Extreme copy pro is the best software for copying.



And the reason for that would be??


----------

